# Help First flashlight



## bozlawless (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to try and build a flashlight nothing fancy. something like the maratac AAA. Can someone point me where I need to go and what parts to get to build this light I am going to machine the housing myself but have no clue what cree parts i need any help would be great thanks


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jun 13, 2012)

bozlawless said:


> I want to try and build a flashlight nothing fancy. something like the maratac AAA. Can someone point me where I need to go and what parts to get to build this light I am going to machine the housing myself but have no clue what cree parts i need any help would be great thanks



Hi bozlawless,

Welcome to CPF :welcome:​
DIY parts for AAA sized flashlights are not as common as some of the larger sized models.
The parts however will for the most part be determined by what you hope the output to be like.

Both the maratac and its very similar cousin the ITP/O-light AAA are reasonably good value for money.
If its mainly the housing you want to create, it might just be easiest to either buy a maratac or similar AAA light, dis-assemble the important internals, and use them in your own light.

I don't think there are a wide range of drivers (circuits to power and offer mode functionality) available as-is in the AAA size.

Once its successful, you might consider a more ground up (component up) approach and see what you may want to change.

best of luck 

tgwnn


----------



## bozlawless (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I actually have a maratac AAA and like use it everyday it's great for shirt pocket. That's kinda why I wanted to build it first. Can someone tell me a link to know where to get the Cree light and other parts and what battery it takes to drive the light.


----------

